# Roaches in daughters car again



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello to all,

My 18 yr old daughter had "roach droppings" in her car cup holders and on a few of the floor mats. This took place about 2-3 weeks ago. After a thorough cleaning/vacuuming, droppings the next day in the cup holder again [was in the process of buying baits].

Had the entire car vacuumed again, esp btw the console and seats. She knows the drill not to even think about bringing any food/drink into the car. Also, never leaves any windows open. We installed 4 bait traps under seats and in other hidden places. Then installed 4 of the sticky traps that has a maple bait. Put one right in cup holders.

Over the next week, no signs of anything: no droppings, nothing in any of the sticky bait traps.

Then this Saturday morning, she saw droppings in the cup holder again. Talk about freaking-out again. So we had the car vacuumed and cleaned again...reapplied the traps/baits after taking them out 7-10 days after initial install. This morning, I did an inspection and no visible droppings and nothing in any of the traps. Also, I had her park the car in the sun all day Sunday w windows rolled-up. It was 96-98 outside, must have been 140-150 inside. Any suggestions ?

Thanks, tstex


----------



## ChicoBugGuy (May 4, 2017)

An easy way to control roaches in a vehicle is Nuvan Pro Strips(also sold retail as Hot Shot Pest strips). These are super dangerous, so please be careful while using. Nuvan uses a resin strip impregnated with a insecticide that gasses off. This allows you to put one in the car and leave it overnight. It will fumigate the vehicle and kill just about anything inside. Notice I said anything, that would include you if you remained in the car. These things are dangerous if used wrong. 

One large strip will work. Put it in the car, leave the windows up and lock the car. Put a notice on the car so no one can accidentally get in it. Next day remove the strip, put in a sealed bag to keep it. Store in a non confined area to prevent the buildup of fumes to a dangerous level. This process can be used over and over until all the roaches are dead. 

The product is a nerve toxin. Mammals can be around the fumes for short periods with no risk (15 minutes or so) Long term exposure could be very dangerous. These products can be very effective, but could also be super dangerous. Respect the danger, and it will work very well for that situation.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The lack of any roaches in your tac strips makes me wonder if you do have a roach problem.


----------

